# SoCal 911 Employment



## TB 3541 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I know that this subject has been beaten nearly to death, but here it goes:

9 months ago I submitted my application to Palm Springs AMR, passed the written test, and almost immediately got an interview date. I went down there and failed the skills test. I went home and submitted applications that day to Hemet, Redlands, Rancho, and Riverside AMR because I was told by Jessica that I couldn't be considered for Palm Springs again for 6 months because I failed the test.

Now, I'm seeing other people who applied months after me getting interviews at the same places I applied, so I emailed Jessica and got a generic response that said "typical wait times are 1 to 4 months" and to "please be patient."

My question is, did I get myself blacklisted from all AMR divisions, or is it not a "first come, first serve" interview basis at AMR?


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 24, 2012)

She replied the exact same thing to me. I called her and emailed her 2 different times. Finally she emailed back. I took the written test in January at Rancho AMR...

No luck.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 25, 2012)

That's why I left so cal. I'm glad I didn't work for AMR and glad I never will!


----------



## TB 3541 (Apr 25, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> She replied the exact same thing to me. I called her and emailed her 2 different times. Finally she emailed back. I took the written test in January at Rancho AMR...
> 
> No luck.



Well, that's unfortunate, but good to know. Thanks.


----------



## TB 3541 (Apr 25, 2012)

Imacho said:


> That's why I left so cal. I'm glad I didn't work for AMR and glad I never will!



That's not very encouraging.... <_<


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> That's not very encouraging.... <_<



Haha. Everyone has different views on AMR. Alot of people use AMR as a stepping stone to go on while a few decide to become lifers in the company.


----------



## onrope (Apr 26, 2012)

Remember Socal has colleges and private companies pumping out hundreds of new EMTs a semester. Your experience with AMR will all depend upon which division. Victorville is the worst, riverside/rancho is probably the best. I don't think you are blacklisted, just remember everyone who just got their shiny new EMT cert applies there.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 27, 2012)

Might be a good idea to speak with people who have actually worked at AMR and aren't just speculating based on what they've heard. AMR differs greatly from division to division as they have separate management teams, some are union, others not. I really like my division, we have very little turnover, especially for medics, good supervision and management. Are there corporate politics that make things difficult sometimes? Sure, but that comes with wherever you work for a large company. IMHO, the smaller divisions tend to be a bit more employee friendly.


----------



## Chan (Apr 27, 2012)

I keep hearing "Yeah everything was great.....until AMR came and f'd it up"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chan said:


> I keep hearing "Yeah everything was great.....until AMR came and f'd it up"



Or when your doing a hand over to the hospital and have to say ".... And then fire decided to give the CVA patent Nitro...".


----------



## TB 3541 (Apr 27, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Might be a good idea to speak with people who have actually worked at AMR and aren't just speculating based on what they've heard. AMR differs greatly from division to division as they have separate management teams, some are union, others not. I really like my division, we have very little turnover, especially for medics, good supervision and management. Are there corporate politics that make things difficult sometimes? Sure, but that comes with wherever you work for a large company. IMHO, the smaller divisions tend to be a bit more employee friendly.



Thanks for the helpful advice. What division do you work for?


----------



## TB 3541 (May 9, 2012)

Do I have a better chance of getting an interview if I took my application in person to the divisions I'm applying to vs. doing the online application?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Do I have a better chance of getting an interview if I took my application in person to the divisions I'm applying to vs. doing the online application?



No. They all go to the main center and you will be placed on a wait list.


----------



## ABEMS (May 9, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Do I have a better chance of getting an interview if I took my application in person to the divisions I'm applying to vs. doing the online application?



I know some employers don't want people to come in or to call them. usually they would have the message : only thoes selected for an interview will be contacted."


----------



## yanikemt (May 10, 2012)

yeah just do the online for all the appropriate divisions then you get an email to test do that then you will be placed on a wait list just be prepared to wait a long time I was on the list for over a year but I just got hired full time in Riverside. Be persistent with HR (emails and phone calls) just be patient though


----------



## OsoTheGreat (May 13, 2012)

Keep you're head up man it took me nearly 7 months to get a call back from AMR rancho.  Just when I was giving up hope they called me  hang in there.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (May 13, 2012)

I had a company give me an interview 8 months after applying. I actually laughed when they called me, politely of course.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 13, 2012)

I hate to be the one to say it but the fact that you failed the skills test definitely wont help you for other divisions. Unless there truly is no communication between the divisions and the central offices. If that's the case disregard my comment.


----------

